

Casual Collective: Lessons Learned - Harkins
http://blog.casualcollective.com/2008/08/04/lessons-learned/

======
Harkins
A games portal may not be a common startup, but I thought folks would enjoy
all the stuff CC is doing with testing, usage data, being open, and
subscription -> credits.

